
If it weren’t for those meddling cryptographers - angrygoat
https://www.attejuvonen.fi/meddling-cryptographers/
======
Out_of_Characte
All issues aside, some form of electronic voting system could benefit ballot
counting, reduce workforces for all counting and be more trustworthy.

If a paper ballot is casted then I have no way of knowing wether it is
counted, My ballot might be lost, invalid or wrongly counted by the one in a
thousand people who might nefariously count it wrong. The paper voting system
is just as much a black box as the electronic voting system. A second
electronic system could prove usefull to check wether all casted ballots have
been counted and wether you voted for the right party. Mismatches will no
doubt happen as I hold no belief that either the electronic system or the
ballots are perfect. But at least then we have two trails of evidence to
determine who voted for who. The only downside is that it might lessen voting
privacy. Maybe for a next article though.

"If a tree falls in the forest and no cryptographers are around to hear it, is
the New South Wales iVote® system still insecure?" Only if the Australian law
permits it to.

